# tankates and plants for Kribs



## Kaie (Feb 2, 2011)

So i just picked up a mated pair of kribs for my 29gal... They are currently the only fish in the tank.

I did a ton of research on doing an amazon tank, but i couldn't resist these beautiful guys....

What else is from the same waters as these guys? Preferably something that likes top or middle of the tank so these two love birds wont be bothered.

Im also interested in plants native to their waters before..

I've done a little research on them but i cant find anything solid. Most people tanks i see they just threw them in with some guppies and such. Im more of a biotope type of guy.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Congo's and African Glass Cats will need more room. But if you can track down Jellybean tetras, they are west african and stay smaller and are very pretty. Some of the local stores might have them since The Cichlid Exchange had them recently.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can plan to have some Anubias bateri and nana, some Cryptocorine usteriana and some Nymphea species.
xris


----------

